# what type of diamond blade for tile roofs?



## roofer jason (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi there I recently picked up a older partner 650 12" cut-off saw and need some advice on what type of blade is best for tile roofs. I have only done repairs and have been using a turbo blade on my skill saw and would like to find out what you are using-thanks jason


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I find that they are varyous prices but unless your cutting clay tiles stick with the cheaper ones as they do just as good a job.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## nancy421 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re*

I guess you can use 7 1/4 inch concrete diamond blade. It will work well with a skill saw.


----------



## Roofer Louisville Guy89 (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree if you are dealing with the clay tiles use the cheap ones.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

well for 20 + years i used so many different ones, most were but a few wouldnt even cut butter. id buy them from the local roofing supply house, at least they stand behind them.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

You can use concrete diamond blade...


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

a diamond blade will cut anything, concrete, clay, steel. hey its diamonds.


----------



## Ditizan (Jan 8, 2013)

And what brand of diamond blade is the best in your opinion?


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I really cant tell you a specific brand that I used to use but make sure it is a dry cut blade. I used to use a 15 amp electric grinder and I would take off the guard and put a 12"or a 10" blade. ( I don't think workers comp would let you get away with that now) We found the best blades were the segmented ones but they were also the most dangerous as they would "kick" when the blades were wearing out.



Ditizan said:


> And what brand of diamond blade is the best in your opinion?


----------



## jalfonso2367 (Aug 5, 2015)

I buy blades from National Diamond Blades... Right now they have a 30% discount on any blades. I can give you my provider phone number if you want to save money.

On my opinion and the ways i've used the blades its excellent it has double of the concentration of diamond.

So let me know


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

Is it direct?


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

I guess you can use 7 1/4 inch concrete diamond blade.


----------

